# Questions Champion 4000/3500 inverter



## Matt1097 (May 11, 2019)

I bought a Champion 100302, 4000/3500w open frame inverter generator & have a few questions..
maybe you can help me with

I have a 2013/14 whirlpool side by side, can i use a 14/3 50ft cord from it, to the gen or should i use 12/3 (gauge) ?

Also do you think the gen set, would run 2, 40inch modern led tvs, Fridg (above mentioned) ., 8000btu A/C (5.9amps rated,modern 2019) all together ?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

How many amps does the fridge draw? 14 gauge might be OK. The biggest current draw will be right as the compressor starts, so you'll have a larger voltage drop during that time, but after that the amperage will reduce. 

My AC is probably 20+ years old, and about 7500 BTUs, I think. It will start using my 2000W inverter generator, when running the generator at full speed (Eco mode off), but it will not start with the generator in Eco mode. By the time the engine gets up to speed (after putting out a sagging voltage), the compressor has given up trying to start. 

Based on what I've run on my 2000W, I'm guessing you'd be OK, but it may be close. You will want to start things in phases. Start the fridge first, let it run for 15 seconds or whatever (to get past the initial startup current spike), then start the next load. I'd do AC second (or first, if you want). Then move on to other loads that don't have motors & compressors. 

If the AC and fridge compressors came on at the same time, you'd have a decent chance of overloading the generator. But you can avoid that by turning them on at different times. 

On the plus side, you can manage the big loads. If it turned out that you couldn't run the AC and the fridge at the same time, you could run the AC for a while, then turn it off and run the fridge for a few hours to cool it down, then switch back to AC.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Matt1097 said:


> Champion 100302, 4000/3500w
> ... do you think the gen set, would run 2, 40inch modern led tvs, Fridg (above mentioned) ., 8000btu A/C (5.9amps rated,modern 2019) all together ?


 Using the attached load chart, I'm guessing that the loads would be (Running/Starting):

Fridge: 700/2200
TV1: 74/0
TV2: 74/0
A/C: 700/2200

Total Running Watts: 1,548 Gen=3,500 = OK
High Starting Watts: 2,200
Total Starting Watts: 3,748 Gen=4,000 = OK


----------



## Matt1097 (May 11, 2019)

No way these modern led tvs are drawing 600 watts a piece they are both energy star rated 2018/2016 and probably run less than 100 watts from what I just looked up.. but I do agree it could still be a problem if the a/c and fridge are started together i plan to start them seperate just don't know how i will time it.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

FWIW, my 49" LED TV (2016) says 114W operating power. So around 100W seems pretty reasonable. 

Don't know how you have everything connected to the generator. But I control startup timing by just turning on my breakers one at a time, waiting a few seconds between breakers for the generator sound to stabilize.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Matt1097 said:


> No way these modern led tvs are drawing 600 watts a piece they are both energy star rated 2018/2016 and probably run less than 100 watts from what I just looked up.. but I do agree it could still be a problem if the a/c and fridge are started together i plan to start them seperate just don't know how i will time it.


Well, if you had that info it would have been good to know... Guess the chart value for TVs is out of date. I just checked my TVs: 32" LCD = 180W, 43" LED = 74W and 52" LCD = 350W. I'll revise the numbers above.


----------

